# My long lost father Camacho 1962...



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

View attachment 6667


View attachment 6668


View attachment 16301


Pretty good cigar.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Hell of a smoke isn't it nice choice!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nice pic's. Good smoke*


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice smoke, no doubt! Thanks for sharing 

CD


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great smoke - nice pics!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

A damn great smoke!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats a great smoke. great choice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great smoke


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Good smoke there!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

It is the only camacho I smoke regularly.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great smoke, nice pics!!


----------

